#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Εύρεση εργασίας - Επιδοτούμενα προγράμματα >  > > >  >  >  Πρόσκληση συνεργασίας για τις γραφιστικές εργασίες του ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ

## Xάρης

Το ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ απευθύνεται σε αρχιτέκτονες μηχανικούς, μέλη του, που ασχολούνται με γραφιστικές εργασίες και ζητά να δηλώσουν ενδιαφέρον για συνεργασία.  
Οι γραφιστικές εργασίες του Τμήματος αφορούν τα παρακάτω:
Σχεδιασμό εξωφύλλων του περιοδικού «ΤΕΧΝΟΓΡΑΦΗΜΑ» καθώς και  ειδικών ενθέτων ή αφιερωμάτωνΣχεδιασμό, επιμέλεια και φροντίδα για εκτύπωση (όταν εκτυπώνονται) αφισών, banners, πανό, εξωφύλλων CD εκδηλώσεων, καθώς και προσκλήσεων για δραστηριότητες του Τμήματος. Προσαρμογή τους για το «ΤΕΧΝΟΓΡΑΦΗΜΑ», την ιστοσελίδα ή άλλες καταχωρήσειςΣχεδιασμό banners για ηλεκτρονικές καταχωρήσεις στην ιστοσελίδα του ΤμήματοςΕπιμέλεια και σχεδιασμόΣχεδιασμό και επιμέλεια φακέλων, καρτών, logo κλπΣε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις μπορεί να ζητηθεί σχεδιασμός και επιμέλεια ειδικών εκδόσεων (απολογισμός, πρακτικά ημερίδων, ημερολόγια κα) ή ακόμα και ηλεκτρονικών παρουσιάσεων
Σχετικά με την ποσότητα των παραπάνω, οι *απαιτήσεις* αφορούν ετησίως 22 τεύχη περιοδικού και περίπου 20 εκδηλώσεις το χρόνο.
Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι μπορούν να δουν τις μέχρι τώρα παρουσιάσεις των δραστηριοτήτων στην ιστοσελίδα του ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ www.tkm.tee.gr (Δραστηριότητες/Εκδηλώσεις, ΤΕΧΝΟΓΡΑΦΗΜΑ/Παλαιότερα τεύχη). 
Για επιπλέον *πληροφορίες* μπορούν να απευθύνονται στην 
κ. Χ. Λασκαρίδου, 
τηλ. 2310 883125, 
email: laskarid@central.tee.gr

Τα *κριτήρια* για την επιλογή του συνεργάτη ή των συνεργατών θα είναι:
Η ποιότητα προηγούμενων εργασιώνΗ ευχέρεια επικοινωνίας και (όταν χρειάζεται) συνεργασίας με τα στελέχη του ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ στα γραφεία του Τμήματος, σε ώρες εργασίας.Οι οικονομικές απαιτήσεις των ενδιαφερόμενων.
Οι συνάδελφοι αρχιτέκτονες που ενδιαφέρονται να συνεργαστούν με το ΤΕΕ θα πρέπει να στείλουν ηλεκτρονικά, με ταχυδρομείο ή να καταθέσουν στο πρωτόκολλο του ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ, φάκελο που να περιλαμβάνει: 
Αίτηση συνεργασίας,βιογραφικό σημείωμα,δείγματα δουλειάς καιοικονομική προσφορά.
Ο φάκελος πρέπει να έχει παραληφθεί από το πρωτόκολλο του Τμήματος,  μέχρι την Παρασκευή, *14 Νοεμβρίου* και ώρα 15:00.
Ταχυδρομική Διεύθυνση: Μεγάλου Αλεξάνδρου 49, 546 43 (Πρωτόκολλο 1ος όροφος)
Ηλεκτρονική Διεύθυνση: tee_thess@tee.gr

----------

